# MEMORY FOAM AGAIN !!!



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

I know this subject has been done to death, but does anyone have any experience/knowledge of whether the 1" is any good or are you better going for the 2".
Going to treat myself, I suffer with my back and it always seems worse when we are away in the van.

Where is the best place to buy, have been on Raskelf website and have seen some on ebay ( are they much the same product?).

thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I am sure it was Vicdicdoc who got some from Argos

stew

yep heres the link http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1060702.htm


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Argos prices have gone down substantially. We bought the king sized overlay 3 days ago for £79.99. It is well made with a washable zipped quilted towelling cover. It is about 1 inch deep and has 4 straps at the corner to hold it in place.

So far so good. It is comfortable to sleep on and not, as I feared, hot and sticky and movement-restricting. I'll wait a week or so before saying it has cured all my ills !

G


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Yep - one of the best buys we have made - go for it [Argos is the place] they do 2 sizes, double or king size


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

I have a duvalay which is 1.5" thick for the van, I have also now bought the 2" overlay for the bed at home.
Very interesting that I put the duvalay back in the van a couple of weeks ago, I was also using it for the bed at home, and within one night my back was aching again, now I have both so order is restored.
IMO the Raskelf is worth every penny.
It is not hot and sticky to sleep on. I would go for the thickest highest density you can talk yourself into affording. :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Chris, 

It depends on how bad/hard the bed is anyway, how bad your back is, storage, then affordability.

Because storage is limited in a panel van, we have 2 Raskelf singles in 1". They do not creep but stay put. They have two removable covers. They were bought as a nice-to-have option, but since trying them we use them every night without fail.

If I had the space for 2", I would have bought the thicker one, but I have not had the opportunity to compare 1" and 2". Certainly the 1" does a good job, no question.

Dave


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Not being a bad back sufferer and having the ability to sleep standing up 
This Memory foam has always amused me, what part of the nigts sleep does it remember and how does it know that was the best part anyway?
Geo :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Geo said:


> This Memory foam has always amused me, what part of the nigts sleep does it remember and how does it know that was the best part anyway?
> Geo :lol:


You've got it wrong Geo. Nothing to do with bad backs. This is to replace the missing links in the mind for those of us of a certain age who suffer from CRAFT.

G


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Im dying to ask you what CRAFT stands for but if i do I just Know i will wish I had'nt so I wont :roll: 
Geo


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Geo said:


> Im dying to ask you what CRAFT stands for but if i do I just Know i will wish I had'nt so I wont :roll:
> Geo


I wish I could remember Geo but Can't Remember A Flipping Thing !

G


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Chris,
> 
> If I had the space for 2", I would have bought the thicker one, but I have not had the opportunity to compare 1" and 2". Certainly the 1" does a good job, no question.
> 
> Dave


Hello Dave

As you know also have a panel van. Other half uses a 1" Raskelf overlay & now wouldnt be without it. I have a 2" one. I tried other halfs first before buying the thicker one. I do have bad arthritic problems & found the thin one not a lot of help so went for the 2". Brilliant & I use it always. To help with the storage I compress it down into one of those space storage bags using a little 12 volt vac. Both store under the settee.

Motorhomer


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

For all you lucky people living in the West Country that emporium of great bargains TRAGO MILLS certainly have it in Falmouth so assume they do at Liskeard etc, bought some last week at £59 and it is brilliant!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

GROUNDHOG said:


> For all you lucky people living in the West Country that emporium of great bargains TRAGO MILLS certainly have it in Falmouth so assume they do at Liskeard etc, bought some last week at £59 and it is brilliant!


Trago Mills is brilliant. My kids once bought a fart cushion there. I can recommend it to everyone for quality and price. 8)


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> GROUNDHOG said:
> 
> 
> > For all you lucky people living in the West Country that emporium of great bargains TRAGO MILLS certainly have it in Falmouth so assume they do at Liskeard etc, bought some last week at £59 and it is brilliant!
> ...


Pusser

Is that the "fart cushion" or TRAGO MILLS ?

Chris


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Take care out there !*

Whilst I can appreciate the benefits you experience by using this so called "memory foam" just be aware that it does not conform to the UK Regulations on foam filled furniture, as regards the resistance to ignition.
If it is ignited, it burns furiously and emits very dangerous fumes, like in the days of yore, when literaly, dozens of people perished in house fires where foam filled furniture was found to be the major hazard.
Look at the labels.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

That's worrying Pete. I can't find any labels on my mattress topper ( Argos) but will get on to them and ask if they have any comment.
I'm surprised they are allowed to sell it. I thought it was invented for the NASA space program so it surprises me that it is so dangerous.

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Take care out there !*



WingPete said:


> Whilst I can appreciate the benefits you experience by using this so called "memory foam" just be aware that it does not conform to the UK Regulations on foam filled furniture, as regards the resistance to ignition.
> If it is ignited, it burns furiously and emits very dangerous fumes, like in the days of yore, when literaly, dozens of people perished in house fires where foam filled furniture was found to be the major hazard.
> Look at the labels.


I've just had a reply back from Argos Pete and done some research on the net looking at the web pages of other memory foam providers.
Quote Argos:

Thank you for your e-mail regarding 106/0702.

I can advise that item 106/0702 has been laboratory tested and conforms to UK fire standards.

Foam Topper Mattress Ignitability test - Bs582-1992

Foam Topper mattress cover - Bs7177 (Low Hazard)
Unquote

Looking at the other major suppliers they all state that their product conforms in every way to current regulations.

G


----------

